# what is the best amphibian to breed for profit



## boxer2quick (Feb 21, 2007)

Thinking of starting to breed amphibians to sell for profit and because they have hundreds of babies it could be a good idea,does anyone know what the most exspensive frog or salamander is ect ect


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

to be honest breeding anything like that isnt going to be a get rich quick scheme anphibians are notoriously difficult to breed, and theres only gonna be a certain market for them, if you have hundreds of tiny amphibians are you going to be able to sell them all, are you going to be able to have the time you need to look after all these little things its no small job.

Also once you have sold one lot your not gonna just be able to breed the same species over and over again because you definately wont be able to sell them all, just think about it very carefully.


----------



## fantiquitous (Feb 7, 2007)

yes it doesn't seem liek something people should get into for money really.\azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

sorry my cat typed that last bit.


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

Try dendrobates, good luck you'll need it!!!


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

you shouldnt realy want any think if all your intrested in is the profit you should be intrested in the joy an animal is going to give you


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought someone might come out with that.I love animals of all kinds and I would love to breed a few diffarent types of reptiles and amphibians and enjoy doing it at the same time as making a few quid,why do you think people own pet shops ?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

:welcome1: , but :naughty: :rant2: :blahblah: .


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Breeding amphibs is a bit like breeding reptiles - they need cycling but with humidity rather than temperature (ie rainy season).

They do proudce lots and lots and lots of offspring which you will need to be separate into small groups to reduce cannibalism. They all require water which will need to be filtered. Bearing in mind the number of individual tanks/containers you will have, all requiring filtered water, it could be a logistical nightmare in terms of equipment, space, time. If a single filter system is set up to clean all containers, then any hit of bacterial infection or disease will affect all of your babies.

I wouldn't recommend it to be honest. Amphibians are notoriously specialised when it comes to breeding. But if you were to try it then I would suggest either dendrobates or horned frogs - both of which are relatively popular. Good luck finding homes for the hundreds of offspring in a single spawning.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

boxer2quick said:


> Thinking of starting to breed amphibians to sell for profit and because they have hundreds of babies it could be a good idea,does anyone know what the most exspensive frog or salamander is ect ect


not really the best question you could ask!! 

anyways it;s not about the most expensive it is about what people want. i breed some very expensive chams yet i make more money from yemens than anything else. it is because the market isn't there for more expensive animals. certainly not in this country anyway. i mean you are already limited because the amphib market is not huge. i mean come on!! if it was everyone would do it!

breeding is not an easy business at the best of times. causes more problems than anything else...no wonder you got some flack over it! doesn't work like that. 

is *always* about the animals and not the money. oh and most people own pet shops to make money not for love of the animals...there are some great shops out there but then there are some that should be shut down immediately. (they don't breed most of their stock anyway! they get someone else to do it!)


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

there are no such things as get rich quick schemes, if you want money get a job. if the job youve got doesnt pay enough get a better one, just dont exploit animals its disgusting.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Unless you are a full time breeder you probably wont make much profit at all and, echoing others comments, if you want to get rich quick, breeding any kind of animal is not the way. The people who do this are the ones that get all of the rest of us a bad reputation, because they put profit before the happiness and welfare of the animals involved.


----------

